

Tit Stare – We wish to apologise - jaredsohn
https://www.facebook.com/titstare/posts/566491406741701

======
hayksaakian
So they admit that they were childish?

What a stupid setback for "risque" apps and sites.

The Adult industry is just as legitimate as any industry, from the point of
view of a business.

The best thing they could have done is gone gender neutral in order to avoid
all the sexist nonsense.

~~~
untog
_The Adult industry is just as legitimate as any industry, from the point of
view of a business._

What business was Titstare running again?

There is a world of difference between a legitimate adult service that uses
consenting adults and an app allowing you to take sexually offensive photos of
strangers.

In any case, just because the adult industry is a legitimate business does not
mean it is appropriate for all contexts and all ages, does it?

------
lebronj
It's sad that someone would actually have the nerve to present such an idea.
Coming forth and apologizing is a step, but they have to do much more than
that to repair their image. I just hope this incident doesn't come back to
haunt them in the future (which I fear it might) when they are pitching
legitimate ideas to potential investors/co-founders/etc.

------
kingnight
> Unfortunately, our initial idea did not evolve in time, so we felt our last
> minute mock-up was our only option to present, and there was never any
> intention to bring this idea to fruition.

This was a mock-up for something that wasn't sexist and terrible?

Bologna, brought to you by Brogrammers.

------
orclev
Anyone have link/info on what this is about? I haven't been following what
happened with TechCrunch so I've got no idea what idiotic thing whoever this
is has done now to earn our ire.

~~~
untog
The reason you don't know is that the HN community flags any post about it.
This one was on the front page for.. five minutes before it was removed.

------
yesimahuman
In these situations I feel it's best to just say "sorry, we fucked up" and
don't try to spin it as a misinterpretation (referring to the whole comedic
bit). Unfortunately, I don't think you win anything by trying to reason your
way out of situations like this.

------
kanja
I can't wait for the similar apology from lulu

